# portsdb problem.



## sixtydoses (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi,

I upgraded to 8.0-Release recently.

Yesterday I csup my ports and run 'portsdb -Uu' but it kept on retrying to update non stop (I ended it with ctrl+c since it has been running for so long).

Excerpt from my portsdb output:


```
[root@meh /usr/ports]# portsdb -Uu
Updating the ports index ... Generating INDEX.tmp - please wait..Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: py25-bsddb-2.5.4_2
Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: cvsup-without-gui-16.1h_4
Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: mod_rpaf-0.6
 Done.
done
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 20903 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........110
00.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000......... 
....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
Interrupted.
```


I tried again last night (this time I decided to try using portsnap to update my ports), but same thing happened.

Am not sure what to do. Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 1, 2009)

```
make fetchindex
```
I seldom use it anymore, but it may fix the
problem(s).  Search the forum probably for
commands to accompany that one.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

Best solution, 

```
cd /usr/ports
rm -rf INDEX*
make index
portsdb -uU
```


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 2, 2009)

@SirDice - Tried that but I got the same error.

`# make fetchindex` followed by `# portsdb -u` worked just fine, but I have a question.

From what I understand `# portsdb -U` is used to create/update the ports INDEX file, while the 'u' flag is used to create/update the ports database based on the ports index file.

So if I were to run `# make fetchindex`, am I supposed to run `# portsdb -Uu`, or `# portsdb -u` is suffice?

Reason why I'm asking is because when I ran `# porstdb -Uu` after running `# make fetchindex`, the same error occurred. Since I wasn't sure about this I decided to remove all of my ports, fetch them again from the ftp site, csup, run `# portsdb -Uu` and all was good. I thought the problem was due to the 'Duplicate INDEX entry' warning but it was still there when I ran the portsdb.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lowell (Dec 2, 2009)

You could always work around the problem by installing ruby-bdb and rebuilding the ports index database. Someone who knows more  ruby then I could probably debug the problem in the default hash implementation very quickly.


----------

